# No draft picks?



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

As we all know, the Knicks traded away their 1st round pick in the Marbury trade. Isaih also acquired Moochie Norris, and they have Frank Williams as well. At power forward, they have Sweetney and Thomas, and Harrington serves the purpose as well. At the 2 spot, there is Johnson, Anderson, and Houston. Nazr doesn't really stand out at center, Baker will probably be gone, Mutombo doesn't have much longer, and Thomas doesn't seem too fond of Mr. Trybanski. I just have this gut feeling that on draft day we'll be hearing "the New York Knicks trade (up to three of these guys) to (team) for (maybe just one scrub) and their first round draft pick." I wouldn't mind seeing Johnson and Sweetney going to, say, the Clippers or the Suns and end up getting a real center, the only real position where the Knicks are lacking.
:yes:   :|


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

oops, i may have hit the wrong button to vote. i intended to vote for norris, anderson, harrington.

did someone vote for norris, anderson, sweetney? if not that was my miscast vote.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you actually believe *any* of those combinations would land you a top-10 pick?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if this isnt a landslide unanimous outcome in the favor of the three stooges,i am off this board forever..and rashidis vote doesnt count cause he is heel bent on destroying the knicks


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

A combination of those three wouldn't even net a top 60 pick.

Especially since draft picks have a set value under the cap. Harrington could be traded straight up for maybe picks 1-6, and that's it.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I really like this year's draft class, I'd give up any combination of players listed above.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

The trade idea seems pretty ridiculous. Theonly player that we could use to get a top 10 pick is Marbury, and we know he isn't goin anywhere. The players mentioned are Knicks castoffs, so why would a team with a top 10 pick want them?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Including a #9 pick player would land us a top ten pick but I don't want Sweetney to go anywhere.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Including a #9 pick player would land us a top ten pick but I don't want Sweetney to go anywhere.


Sweetney won't land us a top 10 pick for sure. His trade value is not that high. Which team would be willing to give up a top 10 pick in a deep draft for an unproven PF?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Sweetney won't land us a top 10 pick for sure. His trade value is not that high. Which team would be willing to give up a top 10 pick in a deep draft for an unproven PF?


Atlanta. The Clippers would probably be interested in Williams, as would Orlando but there's no way they'll trade the top pick for him. I have heard that Philadelphia is looking for a point guard to replace Snow, though I don't know why and they would probably go and draft Nelson from St. Joe's.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Frank Williams sucks. He is worth a 2nd round pick, that's all. The Clippers need a STARTING POINT GUARD. This draft has SIX, count them, SIX very good PGs. If Williams can't get ahead of Moochie Norris and Howard Eisley on a depth chart, why would he get ahead of Marko Jaric? The Clippers already have a jillion Power Forwards, including lottery picks Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox, and most notably Elton Brand. What do the Clipps need with Brand Jr?

And there is no way in hell Atlanta would trade a top 3 pick for Sweetney. Even if they don't get #1, I would imagine that they'll likely arrange a draft day trade, you know, whoever they draft + future first round pick and maybe swap bad contracts for Howard. Sweetney isn't even among the ten best players taken in this years draft, why is he worth a pick from this one? You think Chris Wilcox or Melvin Ely could be traded for their draft position today?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Lebron, Melo, Wade, Hinrich, Ford, Bosh, Howard are the top 7 players in this year's draft. Then you've got Kaman, Darko, Hayes, Zarko, Lampe, and Barbosa. Sweetney is something like 11th among rookies worth a first round pick. That doesn't mean he's worth the 11th pick.

Carlos Boozer was found in the 2nd round of last year's draft, and Brandon Hunter was taken 56th this year. Undersized big men that can grab boards aren't exactly uncommon. Is Sweetney significantly better than undrafted rookie Udonis Haslem? Debateable.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

for what its worth Sweetneys rebound numbers per 48 minutes are only behind

KG
Ben Wallace
Tim Duncan
Damp
Boozer
Camby

Not bad for an out of shape Rookie....


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

It is true that Sweetney has improved a lot since the season started and is lokking really good, but the fact is that he is NOT worth a top 10 pick. I agree with Rashidi on this matter. Atlanta will get a very high pick probably. With the players in this years' draft, why would they trade that pick, in which they could get a really good prspect at least, for Sweetney? Sweetney is good, but you trade real star players to get into the top 10. It took what, a first round pick, McKnee (even though there were a bunch of question marks on him, he was a star) and a future second to get the #7 pick and Camby? Sweetney isn't at that level yet. Also, Williams has crap trade value to be honest. I like him as a player, but no one is going to trade a high pick for a player who, abit talented, is not even starting on his team. Granted that is because of Marbury, but you have to prove yourself before a team is willing to trade a high pick.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> *Frank Williams sucks. He is worth a 2nd round pick, that's all. The Clippers need a STARTING POINT GUARD. This draft has SIX, count them, SIX very good PGs. If Williams can't get ahead of Moochie Norris and Howard Eisley on a depth chart, why would he get ahead of Marko Jaric?* The Clippers already have a jillion Power Forwards, including lottery picks Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox, and most notably Elton Brand. What do the Clipps need with Brand Jr?
> 
> And there is no way in hell Atlanta would trade a top 3 pick for Sweetney. Even if they don't get #1, I would imagine that they'll likely arrange a draft day trade, you know, whoever they draft + future first round pick and maybe swap bad contracts for Howard. Sweetney isn't even among the ten best players taken in this years draft, why is he worth a pick from this one? You think Chris Wilcox or Melvin Ely could be traded for their draft position today?


What?? Couldn't get ahead of Howard Eisley? Your dissing your boy Howard Eisley or something? First off he did get in front of Howard Eisley right before Marbury came and had Eisley riding the bench where he belonged. Second, he's behind Norris for 1 reason, everyone had deemed Isiah's first trade with Houston for "Donut Eater" a bust. He is proving them wrong now by giving him the time and now he is producing. Frank Williams does not suck my friend. Eisley does. Get that through your head.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

will the poster who picked Williams,Demmar Johnson and sweetney please stand up?????????????

The question wasnt which trio might get you a first round draft pick...

rashidi,was that your pick??it happens to be the only realistic answer,but the worst option for the knicks


----------

